
Unicorn: The ultimate CPU emulator - adamnemecek
http://www.unicorn-engine.org/#
======
adamnemecek
This has been posted before but yesterday, they released the first public
release [http://www.unicorn-engine.org/Version-0.9/](http://www.unicorn-
engine.org/Version-0.9/)

